# Placenta Encapsulation - Pics Included



## SillyMommy (May 13, 2003)

My sister is drying/encapsulating my placenta for me -

http://mamamojo.wordpress.com/2008/0...-one-complete/


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

She blended the placenta and poured it? I've never heard of doing that. It sure sounds easier... I wonder why the placenta benefits kit doesn't suggest that. Let us know how it comes out!


----------



## SillyMommy (May 13, 2003)

We got the directions from a MW message board - we shall see!


----------



## yogamonkeyjo (Mar 5, 2008)

i love the california raisin overseeing the process!


----------



## polishprinsezz (Dec 31, 2006)

i was going to say the same thing about the raisin guy!


----------



## SillyMommy (May 13, 2003)

ROFL Here's the link to her blog with the whole process on it.

http://mamamojo.wordpress.com/2008/0...-one-complete/


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

That looks really easy! Although I must admit the dried placenta threw me for a loop


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks for the link! I'm hoping to do this next time around.


----------



## Mama2Trinity (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yogamonkeyjo* 
i love the california raisin overseeing the process!









That California raisin has been in my kitchen since the first time I had my own place


----------



## thismommy (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow! I was planning on the smoothies because the other encapsulation method I saw seemed too hard (cooking in the oven for like 10+ hours)...but I am TOTALLY doing this! Wow, it looks totally easy. I'm in love.


----------



## lovemysunshine (Jul 13, 2005)

What an awesome sister! I so want to do this this time around, but I know I won't have the energy to do it myself right after birth. Who can I talk into doing it for me???


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow, that looks so much easier than the way I did it.







:

After you blended it was it kind of pasty in consistancy? Our dehydrator has bigger holes in the grates.


----------



## Mama2Trinity (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovemysunshine* 
What an awesome sister! I so want to do this this time around, but I know I won't have the energy to do it myself right after birth. Who can I talk into doing it for me???









Honestly, if you have some really sharp meat scissors, you could totally do this postpartum. You could put in your fridge for a couple days, once you feel well enough to sit at the sink in a chair, cut the membranes off and cut the placenta into 4-6 chunks. Toss it in the blender, it'll blend up within 3 minutes and couple stop and shakes of the pitcher. Then you just pour it out onto the fruit tray and spread as evenly as you can with a spoon (it spreads like jam). Dehydrate. Then once all moisture is gone you can break it into bits, toss it in the blender again (or food processor) and scoop the powder into capsules. It seriously was NOT hard work AT ALL. You could even let the dehydrated placenta sit for a day if need be before you move onto blending it into powder and putting it in capsules to allow yourself a break. I don't see why anyone couldn't do it themselves







It's easier than cooking most dinners









HTH


----------



## Mama2Trinity (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Belle* 
After you blended it was it kind of pasty in consistancy? Our dehydrator has bigger holes in the grates.

It wasn't pasty, but more like a jam. I poured it onto the fruit tray that comes with the dehydrator, it certainly would have fallen through the grates on a normal drying rack


----------



## lovemysunshine (Jul 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Trinity* 
Honestly, if you have some really sharp meat scissors, you could totally do this postpartum. You could put in your fridge for a couple days, once you feel well enough to sit at the sink in a chair, cut the membranes off and cut the placenta into 4-6 chunks. Toss it in the blender, it'll blend up within 3 minutes and couple stop and shakes of the pitcher. Then you just pour it out onto the fruit tray and spread as evenly as you can with a spoon (it spreads like jam). Dehydrate. Then once all moisture is gone you can break it into bits, toss it in the blender again (or food processor) and scoop the powder into capsules. It seriously was NOT hard work AT ALL. You could even let the dehydrated placenta sit for a day if need be before you move onto blending it into powder and putting it in capsules to allow yourself a break. I don't see why anyone couldn't do it themselves







It's easier than cooking most dinners









HTH

Thanks for the encouragement! I just can't count on being in a good enough emotional state for it after last time, but we'll see. The first 5 days were okay so maybe if I can get it done by then.


----------



## guestmama9904 (Jul 6, 2002)

how fantastic. thanks for the links. i plan on eaither eating mine raw or dehydrating.


----------



## granola_mom (Jun 11, 2007)

Cool!









Thanks for sharing.


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

Amazing! Thanks for sharing these pics!


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

That is fantastic! - I love posts with photos! hehe

I plan to make mine into a smoothie (when the time comes) - so I hope to share those photos too!


----------

